# copd



## jbaird (Apr 6, 2009)

*Copd*

I would code the SOB 786.05, then the regular COPD code 496 unless the physician specifically states exacerbation of COPD.


----------



## ARCPC9491 (Apr 6, 2009)

I would code only the COPD, not the SOB as it is a symptom of COPD. Refer to the Official ICD9 Coding Guidelines. But I do agree do not use the exacerbating code unless the documentation supports it.


----------



## Cynthia A (Apr 6, 2009)

I agree with AR as you have a diagnosis no need to code the symptom.


----------



## okiesawyers (Apr 7, 2009)

ARCPC9491 said:


> I would code only the COPD, not the SOB as it is a symptom of COPD. Refer to the Official ICD9 Coding Guidelines. But I do agree do not use the exacerbating code unless the documentation supports it.



I agree with AR.


----------

